# Welcome!



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

New discussion forum for the all-new 2.5l inline-5 cylinder found currently in the Jetta V.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Welcome! ([email protected])*

I get to be first poster


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Welcome! (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_I get to be first poster









Actually second


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Welcome! (randallhb)*

4th


----------



## FamTree (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Welcome! (reynolds9000)*

any ribbions for 5th


----------



## grayDub (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Welcome! (FamTree)*

6th


----------



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

I want the "Participation" ribbon. I wonder how this motor will turn out to be for them. Hopefully they'll learn a thing or two from Audi and Volvo regarding I-5s.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (piran21)*

geeze im the 8th


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Ginuwine16V)*

Hey I made the top 10!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*

I'm 10th, I'm 10th....woohoo.....


----------



## cjoseph82 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

anyone actually have the new 2.5??


----------



## gedster314 (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (cjoseph82)*

Any news on it?
I saw it at the LA show. Interesting. I like the fact that it appears to be a timing chain. It is a little weird how the timing stuff is one side and the accessories are on the other.
I still would rather them bring the 5 cylinder diesel over.
Ohhh well back to the land of soot and nox!


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (gedster314)*

Top 15... It would be nice in a car not quite as heavy, but what sort of specs are we looking at. 0 - 60, 1/4 mile and such.


----------



## MeanDub98 (Oct 28, 2004)

nice I remeber riding in my dad's old Quantum i think it was Inline fives really rip!


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (piran21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piran21* »_I want the "Participation" ribbon. I wonder how this motor will turn out to be for them. Hopefully they'll learn a thing or two from Audi and Volvo regarding I-5s.

VW has had inline-5s before. My 93 Eurovan had one. And it was quite peppy for a midsize van.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*

I may be wrong but I remember reading that the 2.5 will be somewhere in the 9 sec 0 to 60 range. It's in the last Autoweek I received I'll check to make sure. 
Initially this will be the only engine available in the new jetta until a few months later when the 2.0T arrives. It is also the new base engine doing away with the OLD 2.0 that has been th "workhorse" engine for VW.
Ask me and I'll wait for the 2.0T with AWD and a 6 speed, but that's just me.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

Gaylord Focker top 20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6Fool (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (gedster314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gedster314* »_I like the fact that it appears to be a timing chain. It is a little weird how the timing stuff is one side and the accessories are on the other.


Same way the VR engines are. tranny/driver side has the timing components, while the belt driven pullies are on the passenger side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . We'll see.


----------



## gedster314 (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6Fool)*

I never looked at a VR6, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I never had interest in the gassers VW had to offer, I came on board strictly for the diesel.


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (gedster314)*

I'll finally get to drive the new Jetta this month at the VW sales training. From what I hear it's a ripper, but I'll let you know when I get behind the wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FamTree (Dec 28, 2004)

Wouldn't it be a blast if the 2.5 turned out to be easier to mod that the 2.0T?
I can see it now, people pulling the 2.5 out of a Jetta to put into the GTI.
Better yet, jut modd the Jetta as is.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (M.Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.Diesel* »_I'll finally get to drive the new Jetta this month at the VW sales training. From what I hear it's a ripper, but I'll let you know when I get behind the wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have fun, but from everything I have read it is pretty darn slow with the auto. ~9.5sec from 0-60.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

my driving impression with 2.5 and auto was somewhat depressing, seems slow as 2.0 off the line but does pick up more pep after @ 3k however the trans seems busy as hell , goes through first 3 gears by like 40 or so and seemed noisy to me (and i drove this right after getting out of my scirocco wich are not quiet cars) and has that audi 5k like resonation to it but that power steering is awsome, turn on the mobility assist map and turn the thing stopped with your foot on the brake with a straw (or the 5052 wire like i tried lol)


----------



## lmx (Dec 16, 2003)

the automatic is smooth ,the rear suspension is amazing the new engine is not very fast but the package is almost perfect...for 35 year old and plus!
now what about that turbo fsi?


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (lmx)*

Got back from the New Jetta drive today, and I am impressed. Not so much with it's power, but with just about everything else. We only got to drive 2.5's with the 6spd auto, and in regular drive mode they felt only marginally better than the 2.0. Slip the trans into sport mode though, and it was a different story. It would chirp the tires off the line, and even shifting into 2nd. I think with a manual, it will be a big improvement over the current offering. The interior is roomy and slick, and the body is growing on me, especially the front end. All in all I think VW will have a sales winner, albeit at the cost of some of our best customers. That's my .02.


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

Is the engine a 10v, 15v, 20v, or 25v (I wish) ?


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (MK3NORTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3NORTH* »_Is the engine a 10v, 15v, 20v, or 25v (I wish) ?

20v


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (M.Diesel)*

These new 2.5s are pretty quick.. i drove one with only 50 miles so not broken in at all and it moved pretty good for stock.. did anybody look at the intake system.. i wonder who will have the first intake available for it.. it snakes under the engine cover with several bends..


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

Got a 5-spd value edition in the other day. That's a lot of friggin car for around $18,500. The 5-spd and the 2.5 are a nice combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------

